# Alaska Wohnmobiltour



## Norwegenfahrer (17. Februar 2017)

Hallo#h wir sind vom 08-19.06 von Anchorage aus mit dem Wohnmobil unterwegs. Hinterher geht es noch 10 Tage zum Nushagak River. Kann mir jemand Tipps für die Wohnmobiltour geben? Der Königslachsaufstieg im Kenai scheint in den letzten Jahren stark nachgelassen zu haben. Kann mir jemand andere Gewässer empfehlen, auch zum Forellenfischen?


----------



## JasonP (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Alaska Wohnmobiltour*

also wer dir da mir Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen kann ist der user cohosalmon . Entweder du schreibst ihn an, oder er wird sich bestimmt hier zu wort melden, wenn er das liesst


----------



## cohosalmon (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Alaska Wohnmobiltour*

Ich nehme an Du bist Avet User im Norwegenforum? Da habe ich kurz meinen Senf dazugegeben. Bin leider nicht der Alaskaexperte, kann mich aber erkundigen wenn jemand spezielle Fragen hat - kleine Welt!


----------

